# Bald Neck, Chest & Head



## cprcheetah

I've been seeing this question pop up a lot lately and just wanted to share our experience with Zoey with you

The bald neck/chest/head is called "Pattern Baldness" Pattern Baldness Information
There is no treatment/cure for it. However Zoey has it and I had some success with growing some hair in using "The Missing Link" supplement, I use the Plus Professional/Veterinary Strength formula, I give her 1/2 a teaspoon as she only weighs 4#, so the bag lasts just 1 dog forever Keep in the fridge Here is where I get it: Missing Link Plus for Dogs, Professional Strength, Veterinary Formula, 1 lb - Pet Meds
Here she is before:








Here she is after (this picture was taken about 2 months after being on it)


----------



## Ivy's mom

Wow....that's a huge difference. I'm going to try that for ivy


----------



## Ivy's mom

Ok.....just ordered some. Thanks for the info


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

I wonder if that would work for ninja but I'm thinking not he's alot more bald from the neck down no hair at all Top of head bald spots I guess it would be worth a try I wonder if I can get it in canada


----------



## Smith

Man, Zoey just looks amazing. No tear stains, no red feet, bright white coat all over... you've worked wonders!


----------



## Cambrea

Thanks so much for this link! My Pepper is bald in all those spots. I've asked the vet a few times and she was baffled. I'll have to try this!


----------



## flippedstars

I think my mom is going to try it for Taylor too.


----------



## AC/DC Fan

Wow! What a difference.


----------



## efinishya

Wow thank you. I will try this for Smeagol. He has bald spot on the head around his ears both side.


----------



## Daisy Mae

I might try it for Daisy too, to see if it will grow her long hair back after her allergies.


----------



## amyalina25

This is amazing stuff! Lola has a bold spot on her chest which comes and goes! Thanks for the link  x


----------



## Ivy's mom

Just got ours in the mail today, can't wait to try it out


----------



## lindseyv77

I need help! I have a 4 year old that is a light taupe color, almost a gray tint to her, w/ tan markings who is short haired and a female named Chiquita and she is completely bald on her head, I mean no hair at all! She looks like Ray's father on that T.V. show, Everybody Loves Raymond, This winter she lost a lot of hair on the sides of her body, VERY thin. The only part of her body that still has thick pretty hair is the back of her neck and down to her shoulders and on her lower back to her tail, everywhere else the hair is so thin, she looks terrible! She also has dry flaky skin, and gets these tiny red bumps on her body. I took her to the vet they said probably not mange, they did a thyroid test, it was normal. I switched her food to By Nature because I thought it was maybe food allergies, but so far nothing is working. What could it be? Has anyone else experienced this or know what it might cause her to be bald and thinning out? I want her to look pretty again. Can you help me?


----------



## kimgranger

wow the fur is all grown in! i am going to try this stuff for my bald baby girl, Gidget. Her little legs and chest and neck and temples are naked.


----------



## Missygal

Emmi has hardly any hair on her neck from her collar area all the way to belly. And Bailey is also kinda bald on her belly and behind ears. I just thought it was normal. Maybe I should give it a try!!


----------



## jseda614

Hi. I am a mom to a nearly completely bald chi named Sancho. Believed to be genetic hair loss. I have been giving missing link skin and coat. I recently bought a hair regrowth spray to give it a try and it works!!!!! I have been using for about 2 weeks and he has hair growing back ALL over. the spray is named Dermacton and it is all natural. It does have a very strong scent but is worth it for the results. Here are some links to websites that have it.

Dermacton Spray for itchy dogs

100% Guaranteed ALL NATURAL treatment for dog itching skin conditions

Photos

I will post before pic and 2 weeks pic of my chi chi so you can see the progress. any dog with hair loss hotspot demodex etc i would give it a try!!!


----------



## jseda614

*Pictures Before Dermacton*

These r pics of Sancho before I started using Dermacton


----------



## jseda614

These r pics of Sancho as of today. I have been using Dermacton for 12 days exactly.


----------



## Audreybabypup

Audrey has this and is completely bald from her chin all the way down her underside. I actually think its so cute. Since since I know it isn't hurting her. Sophia has it as well, her chest and tummy are bald and a portion of her neck. Altho Audrey has is worse.


----------



## chaiteahuahua

jseda614 said:


> These r pics of Sancho as of today. I have been using Dermacton for 12 days exactly.


Wow, those are some awesome results! Did Sancho have irritated skin, was he itchy, or did he lick a lot? The product seems to be geared for it and I'm just wondering if your dog had those issues or if he was just super baldy from whatever other reason. 
Why I ask is because Brew is very baldy on his chest, neck, tummy, and legs but he doesn't seem to have irritated skin or any itchy/licking issues. I'm wondering if I should get this for him-- he gets cold here and it's summer, I'm worried about him come fall/winter :/


----------



## bayoumah

hi do you think it bothers the chihs like an itch or pain in any way i didnt know its a gene thing so i guess you never know if they'll get it thank you for the information my buster has less hair in certain places ive always wondered about


----------



## jseda614

I did it because he was bald really all over. He just started losing his hair the little he had when he hit 2 yrs. he wasn't itchy or irritated but his skin was really dry and I used to spray him with conditioner all the time which only helped a little.

I wanted to try the seems on because my little chi is always cold sing we have the ac and all tile floors. I do t think the spray bothers him at all other than it can be a little cold for his skin but I spray it into my hands and then uh it on Sancho n it seems to help a little with the temperature.


----------



## missydawn

oh my gracious!thats a big difference!I'm about to go look this up!


----------



## missydawn

Is this like a powder you put in their food or is this actual food???


----------



## missydawn

cprcheetah said:


> I've been seeing this question pop up a lot lately and just wanted to share our experience with Zoey with you
> 
> The bald neck/chest/head is called "Pattern Baldness" Pattern Baldness Information
> There is no treatment/cure for it. However Zoey has it and I had some success with growing some hair in using "The Missing Link" supplement, I use the Plus Professional/Veterinary Strength formula, I give her 1/2 a teaspoon as she only weighs 4#, so the bag lasts just 1 dog forever Keep in the fridge Here is where I get it: Missing Link Plus for Dogs, Professional Strength, Veterinary Formula, 1 lb - Pet Meds
> Here she is before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is after (this picture was taken about 2 months after being on it)


Is this a powder that you put in their food or this this actual food?


----------



## jseda614

Dermacton is a spray that u apply to hair and skin not a powder.


----------



## Brodysmom

Missydawn there are two separate products being discussed in this thread. Zoey who had hair regrow using the MIssing Link professional Strength which is a powder supplement you add to food. 

Dermacton is a spray that is applied topically to the skin.


----------



## CHITheresa

Amberleah has it very very bad, she had little started at about 6 weeks but just got worse. She has many other problems too I have Holistic named Kim from Christie who will be working to get her better as well with a vet in my area. . I will ask Kim about this see if she hear of it and if I should try it on her.


----------



## missydawn

Brodysmom said:


> Missydawn there are two separate products being discussed in this thread. Zoey who had hair regrow using the MIssing Link professional Strength which is a powder supplement you add to food.
> 
> Dermacton is a spray that is applied topically to the skin.


Ok thanks,I was speaking of the missing link.It sure must be some good stuff!


----------

